# Back Packs



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi guys. Me and my buddy found a couple nice area to hunt in next year.My buddy and I are going to looking in to some back packs that we can pack some gear with us and if we get are game down on the ground. We want to beable to pack the meat out with us at the same time with out making a couple trips in. We cant spend a crap load of money on it and yes I know you get what you pay for.So can you guys give me some pretty good packs around 150 or so. thanks for your help.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I love my two Badlands packs.... I have both the 2200 and the 2800. Plenty of room for a deer, especially if I bone em out... For a one trip deal, you'd probably be better off going bigger, something like a 4500 or something. Get with Isaac at Badlands or over at UAC. He's the guy who I went through and I think you'll really like them if you get one. A bit spendy, but worth ever penny and your back will thank you. I won't use anything else.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Badlands is made by Vortex, which is a local company that makes outstanding packs. Used to be you could go to the factory and pick up seconds for significant savings.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Dustin, 

I've got a 4500 I'll sell you for cheep! PM sent.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Tex pm sent back. thanks guys.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Check out recreation outlet. they don't have any camo packs, but they have inexpensive quality backpacking packs. I will also echo the vote for Vortex. I think they are the best packs ever.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Both of my hunting buddies and I purchased the Canadian by Blacks Creek last year for the same reasons you are looking for. Last year I packed out a boned out deer all in one trip. I sure like the pack, and they are about $140. Sportsmans and Smith and Edwards have them. My only complaint about it is that it's a little heavy on it's own but it carries the weight well.
I almost bought the Badlands but I liked the meat bag better on the Canadian (badlands has an open air carry shelf) but I also really like the organizer pockets in the Canadian alot better than just big open pockets for things to get lost in.
Both are great packs and you won't be sorry. If money wasn't a problem I probably would have looked more towards the Eberlestock J1. It's nice too, but a bit more money.

One thing you have to remember is that al of these packs can and will hold more than your knees will like. Keep that in mind when you look into where you hunt. Sometimes two trips is better than one. Down hill can be a Bit** on your legs!!!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Elkoholic8 said:


> Down hill can be a Bit** on your legs!!!


Amen.... anyone have a good muscle recovery tactic so you aren't sore for days after packing a lot of weight up and down hills putting a ton of pressure on your knees?


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Dustin,

ICE, Motrin/Advil, rest...............

As stated earlier, the Badlands 4500 can hold more than you can carry! I prefer a smaller day pack(Superday/2200/2800) then a frame to pack an animal out. If you are really thinking about a back country hunt, check out the book by Cameron Hanes - BackCountry Bowhunting.

Maybe you could even talk me into going with you...............
Kelly


----------



## MudInBlood (Apr 10, 2008)

I have an Eberlestock J107 just for that situation, and I think that pack, while spendy, is set up better than the Badlands for packing in gear, and packing out gear+animal in same trip. If you are looking $150 range I would second the Blacks Creek, but I would get the Alaskan. I have heard of guys packing in a couple days on the Alaskan and coming out with gear and meat in one trip. Badlands make great packs, but I was more impressed with others. If the price was right I would consider a Badlands again.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

ut1031 said:


> Dustin,
> 
> ICE, Motrin/Advil, rest...............
> 
> ...


Thanks Guys. I will have all summer to look at some back packs.Kelly If I dont get a goat tag noext year I might buy a elk tag and if I start seeing teh elk in this area. I will get with you and we can go up there and saee what we can do on the together. Btw how your hunt going for you? Keep them coming guys.If you have any web site to this back pack please post them up.thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

ut1031 said:


> ICE, Motrin/Advil, rest...............
> 
> If you are really thinking about a back country hunt, check out the book by Cameron Hanes - BackCountry Bowhunting.


I use the first two.... I have to force myself to rest though unless I just exhaust my energy and crash out. I still ache for a couple days though... kinda sucks. About the book... yes, its a must read. That guy is crazy into backcountry and I don't know that I could do what he does, but for one or two day trips, his advice comes in very handy.


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

Start saving now by putting aside approx $10 a week, that would be not eating out a couple meals at a local fast food place. By doing so in 9 months you could have a very nice J107 and be very happy.

Don't wait 9 months to save and settle for something less.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

I know this is a little higher than what you are looking for, but this is the pack I use, and I love it. Plus the company is in Ogden, and I like to support the locals:

http://www.marsupiumbackpacks.com/about_us.php


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Uhhmmmm, I have 8 of the above mentioned backpacks in boxes in my basement and have tested it very extensively. 

Disclaimer, they are a great day pack if you plan on 10-20 lbs. and have great features, It's just not a meat hauler.

If that's what you choose, PM me and I'll sell you one.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Uhhmmmm, I have 8 of the above mentioned backpacks in boxes in my basement and have tested it very extensively. It would be uncomfortable to pack out a good sized jack rabbit in one. There is NO waste/hip support.
> 
> Disclaimer, they are a great day pack if you plan on 10-20 lbs. and have great features, It's just not a meat hauler.
> 
> If that's what you choose, PM me and I'll sell you one.


Are you referring to my post? If so, I don't know what you're talking about. They have waist/hip support. I've loaded mine down with 80lbs of books and other stuff just to get in hiking shape and it is very comfortable and well balanced...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Ok, I guess we disagree then. I am curious though... When you say there is no hip/waist support... do you mean enough for your liking or....???? It buckles at the waist and chest. Like I said works well for me.

How much you wanna sell a pack for?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I was just kidding. :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I was just kidding. :wink:  :mrgreen:


 :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats a pretty cool back pack there.


----------

